# Campus Police Officer Worcester Polytechnic Institute



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer*
Worcester Polytechnic Institute 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/15/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*JOB TITLE*
Campus Police Officer

*LOCATION*
Worcester

*DEPARTMENT NAME*
Campus Safety

*DIVISION NAME*
Worcester Polytechnic Institute - WPI

*JOB DESCRIPTION SUMMARY*
The position of Police Officer will support the overall mission of the WPI Police Department to provide a safe and secure living and learning environment for all members of, and visitors to, our community. Members of the WPI Police Department play a direct role in promoting an inclusive and welcoming environment that recognizes, respects, and values diversity in its many forms. The campus community is made up of people of all ages, ethnicities, genders, orientations, lived experiences, and perspectives who come to WPI to learn, work, and create a positive impact on the world through STEM.
Successful candidates must be able to actively demonstrate an ability to represent values and philosophy of WPI Police Department-and the University-specific to diversity, equity, inclusion, and acceptance in all interactions with the varied audiences on an active college campus in an urban setting.

WPI Police embraces a collaborative community police relationship and strives to maintain a working philosophy of Integrity, civility and dedication as the foundation of our values.

In addition to all patrol duties, the Police Officer is required to perform all of the duties of a Dispatcher and must be able to work any shift, during all weather conditions, including nights, weekends, and overtime as assigned. Officers work a "four days on, two days off" rotating schedule.

The WPI Police Department is a fully Accredited Law Enforcement Agency under the Massachusetts Police Accreditation Commission (MPAC). The department first achieved Accreditation in 2017.

*JOB DESCRIPTION

Duties and Responsibilities:*

The statements below are intended to describe the principal duties of the Police Officer and are not intended to be an exhaustive list of all job duties and responsibilities.

Patrols Campus properties by vehicle and foot to deter and investigate crimes in accordance with authority granted under Massachusetts General Law Chapter 22C Section 63.
Ability to detain suspects and make lawful arrests when necessary.
Responds to administrative and emergency calls for service within the Campus patrol area.
Provides first-responder medical assistance and directs advanced medical personnel as necessary.
Renders assistance to those in need and has the knowledge and ability to make referrals to available Campus resources as applicable.
Authors' well-written and highly detailed incident reports.
Performs traffic control and parking enforcement.
Demonstrates the ability to analyze emergency situations and quickly develop incident actions plans to mitigate such incidents.
Maintains compliance with the Department policies, procedures, and regulations.
Works in collaboration with the Dean of Student's office when incidents are referred for judicial consideration.
Provide information to the general public and Community members while promoting positive police - community relations.
Works closely with municipal police and fire agencies as well as local public and private businesses in the interest of fostering a cooperative and coordinated effort in matters of campus safety and security.
Works closely with all WPI Community members in an effort to enhance public safety at WPI, with specific emphasis on crime prevention and awareness.
Shows an interest to conduct training and orientation programs for students, Faculty, and Staff on the subject of campus safety and security programs.
Has the ability to testify before the Commonwealth Judicial and WPI Judicial Systems.
Participates in ongoing personal development program to include all trainings activities i.e. on-the-job and in-service training initiatives.
Performs other related duties as assigned.
*Supervisory Responsibility:*

Any sworn or civilian subordinate assigned to their shift including Dispatcher or Traffic Enforcement Officer.

*Candidate Selection and Certification Overview:*

WPI Police consider both entry level and academy-trained officers.

Entry level candidates will be required to attend a full-time academy authorized by the Massachusetts Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC).
Academy trained officers, depending on their training history, may be required to attend a bridge or full-time academy authorized by the Massachusetts Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC).
All candidates must obtain certification as a law-enforcement officer by the Massachusetts Peace Officer Standards and Training (POST) Commission. In addition to POST certification, all candidates must obtain their warrant of appointment as a Special State Police Officer (SSPO).

WPI Police will work collaboratively with candidates to facilitate any necessary MPTC academy training, POST certification, and SSPO appointment.

All officers will be required to complete the WPI Police Field Training and Performance Appraisal Program before officers will be able to work on their own.

*Required Minimum Qualifications:*

Associate's Degree in a criminal justice or related field.
Highly efficient oral & written communication skills.
Applicants must be age twenty-one (21) at time of application.
Must possess and maintain a Massachusetts Class A Large Capacity License to Carry Firearms
All candidates must have a valid Massachusetts Class D operator's license at time of appointment.
Must possess and maintain First Responder and CPR certifications
Must provide three written letters of reference.
Must possess the ability to work in all types of weather conditions, shift assignments, and holidays.
Must be able to follow written and verbal instructions.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Currently employed as a POST certified law enforcement officer in Massachusetts
Graduate of full time Massachusetts Municipal, Special State Police Officer, or State Police Academy
*Hiring Process:*

Candidate applications will be screened to ensure minimum qualifications have been met. If confirmed, the candidate will be notified of eligibility and provided information on the initial interview and hiring process.

Candidates who accept an initial interview and who achieve a favorable assessment will advance to a second interview conducted by the Chief and / or Deputy Chief of Police.

Candidates who achieve a favorable assessment will advance to the next process which is a thorough and complete background investigation as required by POST, in consultation with the MPTC and Massachusetts State Police Certification Unit, to determine the candidate's good moral character.

Any prior conviction for a felony, whose name is listed in the national decertification index or database, or untruthfulness are automatic disqualifiers for employment.
Candidates who successfully complete the background investigation process may receive a conditional offer of employment contingent on participation and successful completion of:

Medical Examination
Psychological Evaluation
Physical Abilities Test (required for full time academy enrollment only)
Completion of MPTC authorized full-time or bridge-academy
Completion of WPI Police Field Training and Performance Appraisal Program
*Benefits and Compensation:*

WPI Police officers receive all of the generous benefits afforded to all WPI employees including health and disability insurance, flexible spending packages, tuition assistance, and University paid retirement contributions.

Upon reaching the end of the new employee probationary period, WPI Police officers may elect to join the Campus Police bargaining unit. WPI Police officers attain top salary step (LG-5) when employed as a full time officer for more than four years. WPI Police officers receive an annual uniform allowance of $1,025 and have the opportunity to take advantage of the following financial incentives:

Evening shift differential ($1.95 hr.)
Midnight shift differential ($3.00 hr.)
Weekend shift differential ($1.00 hr.)
Officer-in-charge differential (8% of hourly rate)
Yearly higher education stipend (maximum benefit $ 3,000 year)
Yearly specialized training stipend (maximum benefit $3,000 year)
Holiday pay (double time and half)
Seventh day worked pay (double time and a half)
Inclement weather pay (double time and a half)
Shift overtime opportunity
Privately paid detail opportunity
** Please provide a cover letter and at least 2 references. **

WPI requires employees to be fully-vaccinated including booster for COVID-19. For additional information on WPI's response to COVID-19, refer to https://www.wpi.edu/we-are-wpi.

*FLSA STATUS*
United States of America (Non-Exempt)

*WPI is an Equal Opportunity Employer. All qualified candidates will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, age, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, veteran status, or disability. We are seeking individuals with diverse backgrounds and experiences who will contribute to a culture of creativity and collaboration, inclusion, problem solving and change making.

To apply, visit:* https://wpi.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/WPI_External_Career_Site/job/Worcester/Campus-Police-Officer_R0001501

*About WPI*
WPI is a vibrant, active, and diverse community of extraordinary students, world-renowned faculty, and state of the art research facilities. At WPI, we have competitive and comprehensive benefits, including health insurance, long-term care, retirement, tuition assistance, flexible spending accounts, work-life balance and much more.

*Diversity & Inclusion at WPI*
WPI is committed to creating an inclusive workplace where everyone feels valued and respected; a place where every student, faculty and staff member can be themselves, so that they can study, live, and work comfortably, to reach their full potential, and make meaningful contributions in order to meet departmental and institutional goals. WPI thrives on innovative practice and welcomes diverse perspectives, insight, and people from diverse lived experiences, to enhance the community environment and propel the institution to the next level in a competitive, global marketplace.jeid-8f531e367581ce4880d88cd38d7c5a51








To enrich education through diversity, WPI is an affirmative action, equal opportunity employer.


----------

